# Classic



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Still works


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Let me channel Marc Shunk here....

Bell Electric, made in Korea. 

How'd I do?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Is that a Square D?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sure they were as popular as AFCI receptacles when first made into code.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm sure they were as popular as AFCI receptacles when first made into code.


Yep. And they tripped a lot .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pretty sure that's a Square D.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Pretty sure that's a Square D.


That's what I thought, as well. I took it apart and it actually had a few components that could reused. 
They must've came out before the Decora line.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

MTW said:


> Let me channel Marc Shunk here....
> 
> Bell Electric, made in Korea.
> 
> How'd I do?


I remember seeing one of those, as well.
I also bought Korean made Goldstar GFIC's. Menards was selling them, 3 for $10.00. They seemed to work OK.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I came across one of those recently for the first time, manufactured by General Electric.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Are there any GFI outlets that can be reset without any power coming in?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Yep. And they tripped a lot .



Couldn't handle disturbances?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

fdew said:


> Are there any GFI outlets that can be reset without any power coming in?


Yeah, old ones. Pretty sure the "power required to reset" was a 90's era requirement the manufacturers started to go by. Not sure who's requirement it was. UL, probably. Not so many old GFCI's still in service. Seems like they have a lifespan, like color TV's and smoke detectors.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, old ones. Pretty sure the "power required to reset" was a 90's era requirement the manufacturers started to go by. Not sure who's requirement it was. UL, probably. Not so many old GFCI's still in service. Seems like they have a lifespan, like color TV's and smoke detectors.



Still think we should have gone with an electromechanical design, its always the electronics that fail.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

meadow said:


> Still think we should have gone with an electromechanical design, its always the electronics that fail.


Shhhhhhh This is how we win the robot wars......


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Shhhhhhh This is how we win the robot wars......



:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, old ones. Pretty sure the "power required to reset" was a 90's era requirement the manufacturers started to go by. Not sure who's requirement it was. UL, probably. Not so many old GFCI's still in service. Seems like they have a lifespan, like color TV's and smoke detectors.


I will keep a eye out for NOS I have one on a antique generator running antique light fixtures. The generator is automatic on demand start and stop so it the GFI trips the generator stops so I can't reset it.

http://lbpinc.com/light plant 2015 full.jpg


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, old ones. Pretty sure the "power required to reset" was a 90's era requirement the manufacturers started to go by. Not sure who's requirement it was. UL, probably. Not so many old GFCI's still in service. Seems like they have a lifespan, like color TV's and smoke detectors.


I recall now , the protocall for a company that i worked for was to install the gfci receptacles under the whirlpool at rough in and MAKE SURE RESET BUTTON IS PRESSED, so when they forget to cut the access hole , the unit will work when the utility company supplies power to the home.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Came across this recently. It still resets.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> View attachment 60930
> 
> 
> Came across this recently. It still resets.


Ahh, the late 70s

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Still works


Bell Electric GFCI when they were still owned by SQ D, Hubbell owns them now.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> View attachment 60930
> 
> 
> Came across this recently. It still resets.


Except for the discoloring, it looks like it was installed yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Except for the discoloring, it looks like it was installed yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


I'm not even sure it's discolored. I think that's an ivory gfci with a light almond cover plate. I dunno. Don't matter.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> I'm not even sure it's discolored. I think that's an ivory gfci with a light almond cover plate. I dunno. Don't matter.



:nerd:


----------

